# Consulta sobre parlantes y bafles Rastle



## sergio rossi (Jul 3, 2009)

Buenos dias a todos, dado a que estoy buscando armar o comprar un par de columnas o bafles para mi equipo de audio (marantz 2585) estuve viendo en el foro varios post de parlantes nacionales  uno relacionado con los antiguos lea (un fierro para toda epoca) o tohalle, me pico buscar otras fabricas de parlantes nacionales, entre estas a parte de jahro encontre esta marca Rastle con la cual me comunique con su dueño y realmente me informaciónrmo y repondio con un buen nivel tecnico, ademas tiene un show room para escuchar y probar sus productos (quede en que para fines de la semana que viene iba a pasar a escucharlos) de esto a penas voy lo posteo.
  Mi consulta es si alguien escucho o tiene referencias de esta marca, (calidad respuestas etc.etc.) dado que segun ellos fabrican (o importan?) parlantes y columnas de sonido. la pagina de internet es la sig.  www.rastle.com.ar . desde ya si alguien sabe algo espero sus comentarios y realmente para todos los que nos gusta el buen sonido poder dar aval como en viejos tiempos de productos nacionales de buena calidad nuevamente seria un orgullo, ademas de poder tener un servicio de reparacion al alcance de la mano.  Bueno agradezco desde ya toda la información posible que es evidente nos puede servir a muchos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2009)

A esta gente ni la había sentido nombrar...nunca! En el sitio web no dice mucho, pero tienen unos baffles preciosos.
Ahora..sabés que? Juraría que he visto esos mismos baffles en algun otro sitio web de fuera de la Argentina. En particular, los Pampa me resultan extremadamente familiares....


Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 3, 2009)

ezavalla buen dia, gracias por tu rapida respuesta, veo que te interesa realmente el audio y te agradesco que brindes tu buen conocimiento como en todos los otros post en los cuales nos cruzamos.
Con respecto a verlos en otras paginas vos sabes que yo tambien tengo la misma sensacion, estoy buscando desde hace un rato a ver si los encuentro, si hay algo lo posteo.  desde ya un abrazo.


----------

